# 2004 Chevy 1500 SB (Heavy Duty)



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Here are some pics of the latest project. I took the rear plow off of our totaled truck, and the front plow off our 1999 Dodge we sold this fall.

Take a look.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Here are a couple more.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Last ones. Thanks.

Jon


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Jon, What if any mods did you do to the suspension to make it sit that high?? Looks good though. Would love to see it pushin/pullin snow some time.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow, very nice Jon. Keep them coming.


----------



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

*Once again*

That's a sweet ride:salute: looks to handle the weight very well. Should make a great maneuverable truck. Maybe not as much as the toolcat but at least it can go down the road faster. Does the controller operate both plows? Doesn't seem like there are enough switches for all the wings.


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

That should be manuverable for residentials and is that swing wing tilted down on the right side


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

NootDogg;753864 said:


> Hey Jon, What if any mods did you do to the suspension to make it sit that high?? Looks good though. Would love to see it pushin/pullin snow some time.


Plated the frame, added a couple leafs to the rear, 3/4 ton torsion bars and Timbrens in the front.



Quality SR;753877 said:


> Wow, very nice Jon. Keep them coming.


Thank You.ussmileyflag



fulltiltwill;753893 said:


> Does the controller operate both plows? Doesn't seem like there are enough switches for all the wings.


The controller does all plow functions, front and rear. There are plenty of switches.



JD 990;753912 said:


> That should be manuverable for residentials and is that swing wing tilted down on the right side


A little tweaked from the accident, will straighten in spring.wesport

Jon


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

how much plating did you do to the frame? any pics
nice setup!!


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

wow. bet that's one manuverable truck... sure sits up nice for that much hangin' on a 1500


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

What caused the accident I never heard about it. Hope everyone was ok.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

oh my god that rear blade is awesome


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

how well dose the rear plow do . in a 3" inch storm dose it just blow over the top ? or will it roll it in front ? 

btw it looks great .


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

JD 990;753974 said:


> What caused the accident I never heard about it. Hope everyone was ok.


A drunk driver pulled out in front of my guy in a truck that was a couple days old.

Jon


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Man that looks awesome. It sits nice and high. What engine is in it?


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

Jon Geer;754077 said:


> A drunk driver pulled out in front of my guy in a truck that was a couple days old.
> 
> Jon


that sucks, u have anymore pics? it ruin the plow mounts and all?


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

What size Boss? Are you putting all new style lights on your older style Boss plows? If so, is it an easy/and or expensive switch?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Other then the big goofy looking light on the plow, the truck looks great Jon.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

deere615;754083 said:


> Man that looks awesome. It sits nice and high. What engine is in it?


5.3 gas.



Cat Man 77;754084 said:


> that sucks, u have anymore pics? it ruin the plow mounts and all?


Totaled everything, plow, mount, and truck. I have more pics but do not wish to post. That accident was not the highlight of my season. End of story.:salute:



dieseld;754166 said:


> What size Boss? Are you putting all new style lights on your older style Boss plows? If so, is it an easy/and or expensive switch?


8' 2" Poly vee. I have been wasting my money on the worthless new Boss lights. They are very easy to switch, they will set you back $850 for the kit.



William B.;754226 said:


> Other then the big goofy looking light on the plow, the truck looks great Jon.


Thanks Bill.


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

that is one awesome truck you have there. best of luck with it


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the accident. By the looks of the first pic your driver went for a ride. Was YOUR driver ok.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Jon Geer;753934 said:


> A little tweaked from the accident, will straighten in spring.wesport
> 
> Jon


There should be enough down pressure for it not to be a problem i would say.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

hansons glc;753965 said:


> how much plating did you do to the frame? any pics
> nice setup!!


I have none of the plating (Trade Secret). Thank you.



theonlybull;753973 said:


> wow. bet that's one manuverable truck... sure sits up nice for that much hangin' on a 1500


Thank you.



JD 990;753974 said:


> What caused the accident I never heard about it. Hope everyone was ok.


A DRUNK DRIVER pulled out in front of my guy that was doing in excess of 40mph and he t-boned the other driver. My guy suffered a bruised face, hurt wrist, and a torn shoulder. The other guy left in a bambalance, don't care about his situation. He is alive and in jail for his 4th offense, he blew a .239



fisher guy;753985 said:


> oh my god that rear blade is awesome


You are correct Johnny !!



crb 2500;753999 said:


> how well dose the rear plow do . in a 3" inch storm dose it just blow over the top ? or will it roll it in front ? btw it looks great .


Rolls in front of it.



lawnproslawncar;754335 said:


> There should be enough down pressure for it not to be a problem i would say.


It has no problems, and yes you are correct.

Jon


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

It's bugging me but i notice you have 12 directions to operate and switches for 12 movements, but I can't figure out what the 4 way switches and 2 way switches operate, only because I can't seem to figure out a convienant configuration for what moves which but maybe it's illuding me. That said any wierd configuration will work fine once your used to it, but as far as I can tell unless each 2 way operates up and down on each end than you must have one 4 way operating a control on the front and the back of the truck. Just curious but which does which?


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

riverwalkland;755056 said:


> It's bugging me but i notice you have 12 directions to operate and switches for 12 movements, but I can't figure out what the 4 way switches and 2 way switches operate, only because I can't seem to figure out a convienant configuration for what moves which but maybe it's illuding me. That said any wierd configuration will work fine once your used to it, but as far as I can tell unless each 2 way operates up and down on each end than you must have one 4 way operating a control on the front and the back of the truck. Just curious but which does which?


I too wonder the same thing, but I just didn't feel like being the first to ask lol.

Well theres 2" of fresh white gold on the ground and still falling, I bet jons out plowing. I saw the radar today and it looked like they were getting some.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

riverwalkland;755056 said:


> It's bugging me but i notice you have 12 directions to operate and switches for 12 movements, but I can't figure out what the 4 way switches and 2 way switches operate, only because I can't seem to figure out a convenient configuration for what moves which but maybe it's illuding me. That said any weird configuration will work fine once your used to it, but as far as I can tell unless each 2 way operates up and down on each end than you must have one 4 way operating a control on the front and the back of the truck. Just curious but which does which?


*The first switch closest to the driver, if you push it forward the front plow goes down. If you pull it back the front plow goes up. The same is true for the next switch over, except that does the rear plow. If you squeeze both of the switches together, the front plow goes to scoop. If you spread the two switches apart, the front plow goes to vee. If you take both switches and bring them to the left, the front plow goes to the left. The same is true to the right, the plow goes right. The 2 rockers operate the wings on the SwingWing for extend/retract. One does left, the other does right.

Very, very simple design.

Jonussmileyflag​*


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

my head hurts just thinking about that wiring 

Nicely done, once again awesome tools.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

that is sweet that it all right there to control. where did you plate the frame?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

hansons glc;755388 said:


> . where did you plate the frame?


He already said He wasn't telling.
Sorry to hear about your accident, but I'm sure the A hole had Insurance it was only his 4th offense. Hopefully MI is like MN being over twice the limit you can be charged twice. Unfortunately he is probably out and driving again.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

sorry i asked twice about the frame plating. i didn't see your replyed. i realy like the this set up i have been think of geting a short bed reg-cab truck and making a 3/4 ton out of it that is why i asked. i know it is not dot safe to haul the same but i want the front suspenion to hold up a wide out or vee.i like air bag helper better then leafs in the rear. nice work jon!!!!!


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

do the mirrors work for you? i realy like the new tow mirrors.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

That backblade is AWESOME! I agree, I bet that wiring is frustrating to do. Are you able to still have a trailer in the summer with that plow mount on the back like that?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

wow I would not Have known thats how its wired. but it ig a great idea, everything is easily done with one hand, don't have to have 2 controllers and both plows can be dropped or lifted at the same time, your a guniess!


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

nice, I get it.. don't know why I didn't think of that in the first place.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Jon, any pics of the little rig pushing some snow? Or any Vids? Any new projects in the works?


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know if jon will be getting back to any of you. He seems to be missing from plowsite. I hope he and his business are doing ok with all the lowballers. They sold a massive amount of equipment this year.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

If you're out there jon I hope you are just plain busy...and making money


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

lawnproslawncar;926806 said:


> I don't know if jon will be getting back to any of you. He seems to be missing from plowsite. I hope he and his business are doing ok with all the lowballers. They sold a massive amount of equipment this year.


I did not know that. Maybe he will Chime in.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

he was Last Activity: 12-21-2009 10:00 PM


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

ljrce;926840 said:


> he was Last Activity: 12-21-2009 10:00 PM


He hasn't said much though.

I sure hope some jacka$$ didn't turn him off to this site. Some of these guys on here wouldn't surprise me the way they get to bashing and nit picking


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Uh huh! I'm sure he's around. There hasn't been any snow around here to plow so he hasn't been doing that.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

On the other hand...Maybe he has been busy building another Toolcat or something real interesting and time saving


----------

